# Things that happened before you went into labor



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Like, were you crampy? Did you have a lot of BH? Mucus? What? And how long before labor? Like weeks? How many weeks?

yes I am looking forward to being done. LOL With DS I was induced at 38 weeks so I really had nothing at all prior to that. With DD I lost my mucus plug at about 41 weeks but that was really it. Well I had Braxton Hicks too but not a ton.


----------



## koru (Sep 7, 2006)

with #1 i started having menstrual type cramps that evidentally were contractions. with #2 it all started with GI cramping & diarrhea.


----------



## jayzooco (Mar 14, 2007)

heres how it went for me:

1)baby engaged (very low!) in pelvis at 7mos
2)was 2cm dilated at 8mos (i checked myself)
3)constant BH got stronger at 34 wks
4)started slowly losing mucus plug (white bits of glop) at 36 wks, cervix pointed downward and very short
5)constant BH got even stronger, some painful, some in my back, at 38 wks
6)faint pinkish discharge 3 days past DDate
7)for some reason decided to spend that entire day crawling around on the floor sewing a quilt (energy spurt!)
8)couldn't sleep the night before 4 days past DDate...
9)early labor started 2am with painful contractions in my lower back
10)dark red bloody show 7am, labored all day
11)active labor started 10pm
12)water finally broke while baby was crowning...
13)8lb daughter born at home 4am, 5 days past DDate, 26 hours of labor in all

those last 4 weeks were SO uncomfortable for me, i know what it's like to be ready to be done! and i thought for sure i was going to go early... but be patient and trust that your body and the baby know when is the right time.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I didn't really have any impending labor signals until I was 37 weeks and 6 days. That day I was just nauseous, visibly uncomfortable (more than usual) and TIRED. I had a lower backache and was walking really slowly. Everyone I came across that day told me that I looked ready--and no one had ever mentioned that to me before. I went home from work early and tried to eat but just collapsed on the couch and slept one of those long, deep afternoon sleeps that leaves you foggy and bleary-eyed upon awakening. I woke up in middle of the night having contractions, lost my mucous plug soon after, and gave birth at 2 AM, 38 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## kerikadi (Nov 22, 2001)

#1 - I had decreased fetal movment and basically felt crappy all day, left work early and went into labor at 9-10pm. Baby born 15 days early.

#2 - Had tons of pre-labor - too much to type out here. Baby born 20 days early.

#3 - Felt great! Got up and got older kids dressed & ready for day camp but had a few contractions that told me this was the day. Labor started around 10am baby born at 4pm 1 day before her due date.

#4 - Felt like crap! I was up in the middle of the night so uncomfortable I was actually trying to make myself uke and I HATE getting sick. That didn't work. I went to bed, tossing and turning - felt a pop got up, confirmed it was my water, contractions started 20 minutes later - labor lasted 45 minutes, baby born 5-6 days late.

Oh, and I had diarrhea at the beginning of each labor but that isn't all that unusual for me so it's not a tell tale sign.
This time I have NO idea. You'd think with this being my 5th child I'd have it all figured out by now. I have had two bouts of prodromal labor that I really thought were the real thing, I had a couple of days where I felt 'weird' and crappy and thought that would be the day. I am 'due' tomorrow - we'll see.

Keri


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

I had BH ctx for evvvver and ever and ever, and some real ones for a few days before the actual labor started. I never have any spotting, never lose the mucus plug. I woke up around 4? am on the morning of July 30th and had Henri at 12:30pm that day. My BH ctx were always very high up on my belly, it felt like someone was squeezing my lungs. The real contractions were actually more comfortable, even though they focused in my lower belly and my back and into transition, my hips and thighs.







: I also have a CRAZY nesting instinct in the days preceding labor. The two days before I had Henri, if anyone used a glass or a dish, I would wash and dry it and put it away immediately. My kitchen HAD to be spotless!


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

I had nothing unusual except the baby did seem to drop (no added pressure or anything, but visible when you looked at me) 2-3 days before I went into labor.

Other than that, I just woke up with regular contractions, in labor, and dd was born 21 hrs later.

Julia
dd 1 year old


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

1st baby: Had no clue I was in labor... nothing told me it was coming... doctor saw it on the NST when I was a week late.

2nd baby: Had no clue. I was grocery shopping with contractions 5 min. apart. Didn't notice until I got home and laid down.

Both times, never had an indication.


----------

